# Upvc door question



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all, my back door doesn't seem to close tight when I lift the handle to lock. Tried turning alun key bolts on door. They were very tight but made no difference.the bottom doest seem to pull in tight..Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

You can usually adjust the keeps in the frame that the door pins locate into.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

May be worth calling in a double glazing doctor maybe door is out of alignment.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Any ideas how to adjust the keeps?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorted...cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

warren said:


> Sorted...cheers guys:thumb:


Who needs a double glazing doctor when there's you.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers soul boy :thumb:


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

How did you adjust it? I have French doors in my bedroom that howl in the wind and I've resorted to a strip of insulating tape to seal them up. They're not even that old. I did try adjusting the latches on the door but they didn't have enough adjustment to pull the door tight.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Mowbs said:


> How did you adjust it? I have French doors in my bedroom that howl in the wind and I've resorted to a strip of insulating tape to seal them up. They're not even that old. I did try adjusting the latches on the door but they didn't have enough adjustment to pull the door tight.


With the doors shut can you push the door open slightly around the edges ? If yes you need to adjust the lock keeps, they will be top and bottom of the frame

If no then is there just a constant slight gap somewhere on the door ? Could be the hinges are adjusted either too high or too low and causing a gap. In which case need to adjust the hinges not the keeps


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

could get some thicker gaskets to go around the edges maybe mate?










I got some like this, made the door tighter to the frame, plus looks miles better in white rather than the old black rubber stuff.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Clancy said:


> With the doors shut can you push the door open slightly around the edges ? If yes you need to adjust the lock keeps, they will be top and bottom of the frame
> 
> If no then is there just a constant slight gap somewhere on the door ? Could be the hinges are adjusted either too high or too low and causing a gap. In which case need to adjust the hinges not the keeps


this ^^
the slots up and down the frame where the pins slot into will have eccentric adjusters, try adjusting them a 1/8 turn at a time, know where to put them back to if makes no difference


----------

